# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تست ریاضی

## amir.t34

کدام گزینع درست است؟

----------


## mmr

سلام . 
گزینه k

----------


## amir.t34

> سلام . 
> گزینه k


سلام
گزینه h درسته

----------


## mmr

بله حق با شماست . من سوال رو اشتباه خونده بودم . 
جواب همیشه مساوی با یک هست 


> سلام
> گزینه h درسته

----------

